# Audi A6 2007 3,0 TDI 17.000KM



## AndySwede (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi!

Need help with this one. Car cranks, fires up and dies after one second. No codes related to this problem, se scan below.
What should I be looking for? Electric trouble? Bad diesel? 

Wednesday,14,September,2016,20:09:49:51824
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator Running on Windows 10 x64
VCDS Version: 16.8.1.3 (x64)
Data version: 20160902 DS256
www.Ross-Tech.com

Workshop Code: 123 12345 000001

VIN: WAUZZZ4F47N09XXXX License Plate: DON748
Mileage: 173004km-107497mi Repair Order: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 4F (4F0)
Scan: 01 02 03 05 07 08 09 0E 15 16 17 19 37 42 46 47 4F 52 53 55
56 61 62 72 76

VIN: WAUZZZ4F47N097505 Mileage: 173000km-107497miles

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: OK 0000
07-Control Head -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
0E-Media Player 1 -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
55-Headlight Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
61-Battery Regul. -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: Malfunction 0010
76-Park Assist -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 059-907-401-ASB.clb
Part No SW: 4F0 910 402 E HW: 4F0 907 401 C
Component: 3.0L V6TDI G000AG 0030 
Revision: --H03--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0011372
Shop #: WSC 02334 785 00200
VCID: 1F75DC07CE77ACBAB7-804A

2 Faults Found:
005491 - Left Engine Mount Solenoid Valve (N144) 
P1573 - 001 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 173001 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.09.06
Time: 20:04:23

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Torque: 0.0 Nm
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Voltage: 13.22 V
Bin. Bits: 1
Bin. Bits: 1
Bin. Bits: 1

005715 - Please check DTC Memory of ABS Controller 
P1653 - 002 - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 173001 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.09.06
Time: 20:04:24

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Torque: 0.0 Nm
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Duty Cycle: 1.0 %
Voltage: 13.22 V
Bin. Bits: 00101000
Torque: 109.2 Nm

Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09L-927-760.lbl
Part No SW: 4F2 910 156 F HW: 09L 927 156 C
Component: AG6 09L 3,0 TDI RdW 0030 
Revision: --H01--- Serial number: 4265918
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 02325 785 00200
VCID: 2867C7DB9B396B02C6-807C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 4F0-910-517.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 517 AD HW: 4F0 614 517 AA
Component: ESP8 quattro H01 0070 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0020872
Shop #: WSC 02325 785 00200
VCID: 66FB89E351ADBD7234-8032

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 4F0-910-852.clb
Part No SW: 4F0 910 852 HW: 4F0 905 852 B
Component: FBSAUDIC6 ELV H31 0220 
Revision: 31050601 Serial number: 10601100617831
Coding: 0000131
Shop #: WSC 00940 264 85393
VCID: 63FD90F7A29FC85AD3-8036

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 4F0 910 131 E
Component: FBSAUDIC6 EZS H45 0080

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 4F0 910 220 D
Component: FBSAUDIC6 IDG H01 0040

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 07: Control Head Labels: 4F0-910-7xx-07-H.clb
Part No SW: 4F0 910 731 R HW: 4E0 035 729 
Component: Interfacebox H43 3450 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 350LU067742273
Coding: 0001005
Shop #: WSC 02335 785 00200
VCID: 31512ABFA8E32ACA11-8064

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 4F0 910 609 E
Component: Bedienteil MMIC6H01 0060

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 00000000608599

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 0106.12.060000000100010795ÿ

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 010795ÿ

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 4F0-910-043.clb
Part No SW: 4F0 910 043 A HW: 4F1 820 043 AF
Component: KLIMABETAETIGUNGH30 0020 
Revision: 00000052 Serial number: 00000000336112
Coding: 0000278
Shop #: WSC 02325 785 00200
VCID: 1C0FEB0BDF61B7A252-8048

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 4F0-910-279.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 279 K HW: 4F0 907 279 
Component: ILM Fahrer H17 0240 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 4F0907279 
Coding: 0013122
Shop #: WSC 02335 785 00200
VCID: 31512ABFA8E32ACA11-8064

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 4F1 910 113 C Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer AudiC6 H05 0210 
Coding: 00064784
Shop #: WSC 02335 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 4E0 910 557 A Labels: 8K0-955-559.CLB
Component: REGENLICHTSENSORH13 0090 
Coding: 00146221
Shop #: WSC 02335 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0E: Media Player 1 Labels: 4E0-910-111.lbl
Part No SW: 4E0 910 110 C HW: 4E0 035 110 A
Component: MP3-Changer H44 0350 
Revision: 00044000 Serial number: AUZ5ZBF3123567
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 1807F71B2B59DB8276-804C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 4F0-910-655-8R.clb
Part No SW: 4F0 910 655 E HW: 4F0 959 655 B
Component: 42 AIRBAG AUDI8RH30 0280 
Revision: 09H30000 Serial number: 0037LD0M3U0D 
Coding: 0013362
Shop #: WSC 02325 785 00200
VCID: 2961C2DF8033520AD9-807C

Subsystem 1 - Serial number: 6332CSME14572214U

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6342CSME1457013D$

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 6352QSME1B482771I

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 6362QSME1B090575G

Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 63734SME196E56098

Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 63834SME191C46710

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 4F0-910-549.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 549 HW: 4F0 953 549 A
Component: Lenksäulenmodul H08 0230 
Revision: 00H08000 Serial number: 90055063400062
Coding: 0002142
Shop #: WSC 02325 785 00200
VCID: 66FB89E351ADBD7234-8032

Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: Lenkradmodul H07 0090

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 4F0-910-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 930 C HW: 4F0 920 932 
Component: KOMBIINSTR. M73 H19 0120 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 5HP760YC6 
Coding: 2113148
Shop #: WSC 80093 222 69422
VCID: 237DD0F7E21F885A93-8076

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 4F0-910-468.clb
Part No SW: 4F0 910 468 A HW: 4F0 907 468 D
Component: Gateway H11 0070 
Revision: 11 Serial number: 1300806B248306
Coding: ECFE73C41B2104
Shop #: WSC 02334 785 00200
VCID: 2765C4E79627647ACF-8072

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 4E0-910-88x-37.lbl
Part No SW: 4E0 910 888 P HW: 4E0 919 887 L
Component: MNS ECE H48 1060 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 364KR067621450
Shop #: WSC 02335 790 00001
VCID: 3B4D08977AAFD09ABB-806E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 4F0-910-793-42.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 793 E HW: 4F0 959 793 E
Component: TSG FA H12 0120 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: b9&
Coding: 0001642
Shop #: WSC 02327 785 00200
VCID: 2C6F3BCB8FC1472222-8078

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 4F0-910-289.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 289 G HW: 4F0 907 289 G
Component: Komfortgeraet H22 0170 
Revision: 01700022 Serial number: 01027419290000
Coding: 0402161
Shop #: WSC 02335 785 00200
VCID: 2E6B31C3B9DD35320C-807A

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H03 1301

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 4F0 910 177 
Component: Innenraumueberw.H01 0020

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System (J525) Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 4F0 910 223 H HW: 4F0 035 223 K
Component: Amp.-ASK-RD H07 0130 
Revision: 07S00000 
Coding: 020001
Shop #: WSC 02399 823 56573
VCID: 237DD0F7221F885A93-8076

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II Labels: 4F0-910-280.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 280 HW: 4F0 907 280 A
Component: ILM Beifahrer H10 0080 
Revision: Serial number: 00000000299264
Coding: 0001113
Shop #: WSC 02325 785 00200
VCID: 5E8BA10389FDE5B2FC-800A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 4F0-910-793-52.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 793 E HW: 4F0 959 792 E
Component: TSG BF H12 0120 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: x$
Coding: 0001642
Shop #: WSC 02327 785 00200
VCID: 2C6F3BCB8FC1472222-8078

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 4F0-910-801.clb
Part No SW: 4F0 910 801 C HW: 4F0 907 801 A
Component: EPB CDEC0080 H04 0080 
Revision: --H04--- 
Coding: 0000321
Shop #: WSC 02324 785 00200
VCID: 2077DFFBF30993428E-8074

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Headlight Range Labels: 4F0-910-357.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 357 F HW: 4F0 907 357 F
Component: AFS 1 H01 0020 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000016
Shop #: WSC 02325 785 00200
VCID: 2961C2DF8033520AD9-807C

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 4F0 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Modul links H02 0020

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 4F0 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Modul rechtsH02 0020

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 4E0-910-541.lbl
Part No SW: 4E0 910 541 M HW: 4F0 035 541 H
Component: TUNER EU/US/RDW H42 0570 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 394L-06B000793
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 02325 785 00200
VCID: 2A633DD385355912D0-807E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 61: Battery Regul. Labels: 4F0-910-181.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 181 E HW: 4F0 915 181 A
Component: J0644 BEM H12 0590 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000000161080
Shop #: WSC 00940 264 21224
VCID: 237DD0F7E21F885A93-8076

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 4F0 915 105 D
Component: von VA0 2612031814 
Coding: 344630393135313035442056413032363132303331383134
Shop #: WSC 00000 640 00290

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 4F0-910-795.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 795 E HW: 4F0 959 795 E
Component: TSG HL H21 0050 
Coding: 0001066
Shop #: WSC 02327 785 00200
VCID: 2E6B31C3B9DD35320C-807A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 4F0-910-795.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 795 E HW: 4F0 959 794 E
Component: TSG HR H21 0050 
Coding: 0001066
Shop #: WSC 02327 785 00200
VCID: 2E6B31C3B9DD35320C-807A

1 Fault Found:
02115 - Locking Unit for Central Locking 
008 - Implausible Signal
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 138
Mileage: 173003 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.09.14
Time: 19:54:29


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 4Fx-910-283.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 283 G HW: 4F0 919 283 G
Component: Parkhilfe 8-Kan H12 0060 
Revision: 00H12000 Serial number: 06330633303258
Coding: 0201016
Shop #: WSC 02325 785 00200
VCID: 2867C7DB9B396B02C6-807C

No fault code found.

End-------------------------(Elapsed Time: 01:42)--------------------------


----------

